# Nitra-guard biocubes



## cgjedi (Nov 11, 2013)

I have come across Nitra-guard Biocubes by Orca Laboratories. It's relatively new. Does anyone have any experience with the product? It depends on carbon consuming bacteria but doesn't seem to require dosing with any probiotic. I can't find any info on where the bacteria would be coming from (the air?).


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

They work well. 

I've been using them for 5 months in a 90 gallon reef. Nitrates were a bit high to start, took a few weeks to start kicking in, but after they did, my nitrates have been low and I actually haven't done a water change in 3 months. Just topping up the water and some dosing. I know it's not ideal, but it lets you know that indeed, they work for reducing nitrate. 

I have them in a bag in a high flow area, just plop it in there, and let them do their thing. I think you're supposed to use an airstone in the bag, but since this is in my display tank and not in my sump, I opted out of using an airstone.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

They work well only thing is they need phosphate to work


----------



## cgjedi (Nov 11, 2013)

Actually there is titanium version that doesn't


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

Yes very true but he was not asking about the titanyum version I also found if you don't have a skimmer its best to shack them in tank water they get extreemly dirty


----------



## cadillac_jack (Jul 12, 2013)

would these not do the same thing








Amazon.com: Lynx & Ducane Gas Grill Red Ceramic Briquette Replacement Rock 54 pieces: Patio, Lawn & Garden
im not sure but are they not just a bacteria farm if so then wouldnt it be the same


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

This stuff is basically what appears to be an upgrade on the more traditional biopellets. This is a good read. http://reefbuilders.com/2012/09/27/nitraguard-biocubes-orca/

Sent from my gigantic Samsung Note 2


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

scott tang said:


> They work well only thing is they need phosphate to work


If you feed your fish, you have enough phosphate.

So I guess in an already nutrient poor tank they will have nothing to feed on, however, this product is not meant for that type of tank anyways.

It's meant to be an easy to use media for most typical tanks where overstocking and overfeeding are unfortunately the norm.


----------

